

How to prototype an interactive iPhone app in 13 minutes - amirkhella
http://blog.amirkhella.com/2010/07/13/teaser-iphone-running-an-interactive-prototype-built-with-keynote/

======
ImJasonH
Where I come from, a non-interactive, non-functional picture of what an app
should someday look like is called a "mock", and a developer's naive first
attempt at an interactive, functional app is called a "prototype".

This is great for communicating a series of user experiences to a developer,
but does almost nothing to actually build an app.

